# Could use some welder cart ideas



## Reddinr (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm thinking about organizing my welders by building a cart.  Right now, I just have a pile.  Here is a sketch of the basic idea I'm working on (almost to scale).  Just square/rectangular steel tube frame with sheet stock floors.   I could use some ideas from more experienced folks so I don't forget something important.    The boxes are mig, tig, plasma cutter and cooler.

I plan to have one power cable and enough outlets (with breakers on the smaller ones) on the rack to plug in all the boxes.  That way, just one cable back to the wall.  Not sure what to use for cable hangers for the sides.  Not sure what storage to build in.  Maybe drawers, don't know.  Will probably put a pull handle on the front.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 1, 2018)

Reddinr,

I don’t have an answer but I’ll be watching with Interest as I’m in a similar dilemma.  I have Miler 211 MIG on a Harbor Freight cart, an Everlast 200DV TIG that lives in a pile wherever I need it and a Hypertherm 45 that lives under the welding table. 
I’ve been noodling this problem for a while and can’t decide if I want a single cart (that makes the most sense for storage) or multiple cart (in my opinion better for ease of use of any given set up). I don’t have a cooler to worry about - but maybe one of these days. However if I don’t improve my aluminum welding skills pretty soon maybe I’ll just sell the TIG and solve part of my storage problem that way!


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm needing to make one also but I will definitely put my cooler on the bottom.  If it leaks it will leak on the floor and I'm never adjusting it like I am the welder.  I think I will make mine out of aluminum to hone my skills! (or lack thereof)
Thought about putting my plasma on too.  If I did I would wire up dual nema 50 amp receps so I only have one power cord on the cart.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 1, 2018)

Reddinr said:


> I'm thinking about organizing my welders by building a cart.  Right now, I just have a pile.  Here is a sketch of the basic idea I'm working on (almost to scale).  Just square/rectangular steel tube frame with sheet stock floors.   I could use some ideas from more experienced folks so I don't forget something important.    The boxes are mig, tig, plasma cutter and cooler.
> 
> I plan to have one power cable and enough outlets (with breakers on the smaller ones) on the rack to plug in all the boxes.  That way, just one cable back to the wall.  Not sure what to use for cable hangers for the sides.  Not sure what storage to build in.  Maybe drawers, don't know.  Will probably put a pull handle on the front.
> 
> View attachment 260256


How do you like the 255ext?  I love mine!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 1, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> If I did I would wire up dual nema 50 amp receps so I only have one power cord on the cart.



I like the idea of dual receptacle and I think that’s one argument for a single cart. I find that I use my plasma and my MIG at the same time. Less frequently do I use the plasma and the TIG. 

When your thinking about TIG would you want onboard rod storage? I think I would, of course now rod holders are just stacked in corners so anything would be an improvement.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 1, 2018)

BFHammer said:


> I like the idea of dual receptacle and I think that’s one argument for a single cart. I find that I use my plasma and my MIG at the same time. Less frequently do I use the plasma and the TIG.
> 
> When your thinking about TIG would you want onboard rod storage? I think I would, of course now rod holders are just stacked in corners so anything would be an improvement.


I just use Tig.  That's a good thought.  Filler material storage would be a definite plus.


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 1, 2018)

Great idea about the cooler on the bottom.  May need to rethink that or have a drip pan.   I don't yet have the 255EXT.  It is on order.  I hear great things about it though and am waiting impatiently for it.  I understand it ships in a couple of weeks.  My plasma use varies.  Sometimes I seem to use it a lot and then 6 months will go by with nothing.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 1, 2018)

Reddinr said:


> Great idea about the cooler on the bottom.  May need to rethink that or have a drip pan.   I don't yet have the 255EXT.  It is on order.  I hear great things about it though and am waiting impatiently for it.  I understand it ships in a couple of weeks.  My plasma use varies.  Sometimes I seem to use it a lot and then 6 months will go by with nothing.


I'm the same way with my plasma.  That could be because now I have collected some bandsaws including a vertical.  
I just got the water cooler set up on mine this week.  I welded at 200 amps on some aluminum for 30 minutes almost straight!  Definitely an underrated welder.  Blows the doors off anything I have ever used in that price range.  Even higher priced Miller's don't even have that kind of control.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 1, 2018)

Big wheels... think big wheels...   Think big rubber wheels...




Trust me on this...

Ray


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 1, 2018)

I've got some giant red rubber wheels waiting for a project...   Maybe this is the one.   So what makes for good cable hanger hardware?


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 1, 2018)

Haha just don't go inflatable.  Those damn things never stay aired up!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 2, 2018)

Speaking of wheels - these are the 6" poly on cast iron ones I used on my welding table build last year (thread here: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welding-table-build.56070/#post-462140)

They are awesome and I can easily move my 800lb+ welding table around on my concrete shop floor.  However they cost about as much all the other material combined! But I agree with RayC you can't underestimate the importance - for something like a welding cart I would definitely want to "cry once".


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 2, 2018)

Luckily I have a few sets of large wheels, some of them with a rubber outer tire.  I have had toolboxes with undersized wheels that got hung up on any pebble on the ground so I'm all in on that.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 2, 2018)

I welded steel angle to an old two-wheeler and added big rubber swivel wheels to the front end.
Holds the TIG, two bottles, and filler.
Steers like a shopping cart.
A very heavy shopping cart.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 2, 2018)

Haven't built the cart yet, but have made up a 50' cord from 6-3 boat cable with (3) NEMA 6-50 receptacles to power my mig, tig and plasma.

I would want much more convenient storage than you've shown. Perhaps a full size file cabinet drawer.


----------



## D1005 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just something to give you guys a laugh at how poor people live.       An old stick welder, a Horror Fraught flux core special, on 2 carts made out of what I had, but they work.


----------



## Ski (Mar 9, 2018)

I did this one for an Everlast.


----------

